# Underwater Bright LED Light Question?



## Kyle21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok i am new to the LED World. I live in the Florida Keys and Bully Net Lobsters at Night. I use 12-volt Q-Beams and 12-volt Halogens on my boat but they run the batteries down very very quickly. I want to switch over to LED's and make some REALLY BRIGHT Lights to Put Underwater so there won't be a glare and i will see the bottom better, but don't know what to get to make a light that will be very bright Underwater. Making the Waterproof housing will be easy for me but knowing what LED's to get is where i dont know what to purchase. I am fine with soldering and wiring up everything but i Don't know what LED's are the Best for my application and how to wire them up correctly with the resistors an how many in a series depending on how many lights there will be for my 12-Volt system. So any thoughts or ideas would help alot. Lobster Season is coming up really soon.Thanks, -Kyle-


----------



## H20doctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Well you can start with the driver.. Lux drive.. From led supply.. You can push up to 6 cree xpg with one driver, the next question would be, what are you going too use for a light housing? .. And water proofing.. ? I like the ideas of lobsters, yummy.. So thr is somthing to think about build design..


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 15, 2011)

I would go with blue LED(s) for a couple of reasons:

IIRC blue light penetrates water best.

Most (if not all) white LEDs are actually blue dies that have been doped with a phosphor to alter the output color. The conversion from blue to white costs ~40%.

Blue would seem to be a win, win underwater.


----------



## evilc66 (Jul 15, 2011)

Blue light does penetrate the best, but it also offers the worst contrast to the human eye. Just outputing brute force intensity white light would be better than trying to use specific wavelengths to penetrate better.


----------

